# Obama administration draws ridicule



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama administration draws ridicule after editing official online biographies of nearly every US president since Calvin Coolidge to link president's accomplishments to his predecessors', but White House defends the move, saying it was merely adding informative web links.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

When are they going to carve his face on to Mt. Rushmore?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy EFF. Now, in all fairness, if previous administrations did this (which I doubt), I wouldn't be irritated, but it's so frigging BLATANT and backslapping!!!!!

God, I want to punch my screen Cobra Kai style!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He's such a douche.

Interesting, I thought he and Cruella weren't proud of their country until he got the nod.

It's the equivalent of taking credit for every arrest your department ever made before you were hired.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> He's such a douche.
> 
> It's the equivalent of taking credit for every arrest your department ever made before you were hired.


By that token, one should be prepared to be named in every lawsuit filed against your department prior to being hired.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Serenity now, serenity now. Only a few more months....

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> He's such a douche.
> 
> Interesting, I thought he and Cruella weren't proud of their country until he got the nod.
> 
> It's the equivalent of taking credit for every arrest your department ever made before you were hired.


That's awfully insulting to Cruella. She may drive like a bat out of hell, steal puppies and plan on murdering them for fashion; but come on, she's not nearly as bad as michelle.


----------

